# Holden Cruze SRI lowered with Pedders Sports Rider Spings



## SRI (Jun 24, 2011)

Just had my new cruze lowered with Pedders springs and boy does it make a difference to the look and handling of the car.
View attachment 886


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice! I wonder if they ship to the US?


----------



## rdkeller61 (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks great! Are those stock rims? What size are they?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

these are just the springs not the coil overs right?


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love to have that front bumper cover for my cruze, way more aggressive looking than either the standard US cover or the RS pkg.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks good. How much drop do the springs give. Looks like it's less than the Eibachs and the B&Gs. Frankly, it doesn't look much lower than my stock ECO.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

rdkeller61 said:


> Looks great! Are those stock rims? What size are they?


I was thinking the same thing; I like the Holden 16" wheels better than the Chevy 16" wheels (if indeed I guessed the size correctly).


----------



## SRI (Jun 24, 2011)

They are the Stock SRI rims in Aust and are 17inch


----------



## SRI (Jun 24, 2011)

The springs drop the car 35mm and are a lot firmer. I think the US spec cruzes are a little lower than the Aussie ones.


----------



## SRI (Jun 24, 2011)

Just the springs.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Very nice! I wonder if they ship to the US?


 Will get in contact with Pedders Australia and get the info on these, for anyone in the USA/Canada that wants them  We carry this product line.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

When is eibach releasing their springs for the Cruze?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Ordering the pedders from TurboTechRacing.com tonight. Pics will be uploaded as soon as I install the springs on my Cruze.


----------



## UglyBoost91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sure wish I could get that front end as well!

I also think it looks about the same as my Eco. I heard that the Aussie Cruze has more ground clearance than US versions for "road conditions". Having never been there regrettably, I can't say much, but this is what I've heard...

Anyway, looks sexy!


----------



## elemist (Jul 26, 2011)

How much did the lowering set you back?


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Boy, I really like the style of the grill much more than ours. The whole front end looks fantastic. Really nice car.


----------

